# Want to try new Ryzen for light video editing & grading



## gurujee (Sep 24, 2017)

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
*
Ans: Premier, Davinci Resolve, Photoshop

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
*
Ans: Rs.1Lakh(100000)

*3. Planning to overclock?
*
Ans: _No_

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
*
Ans: Windows 10

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?
*
Ans: 2TB

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
*
Ans: Yes. Preferably a 27inch 4K with wider colour gamut.

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
*
Ans: NA

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?
*
Ans: Slowly. within 6 months. Parts by parts.

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
*
Ans: Assembler

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
*
Ans: Bhubaneswar, Odisha

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?
*
initially wanted to go for Imac 27inch 5k - the one with 3.4 ghz i5. however i am fascinated with ryzen's reviews. please note that this build is for personal use and not for professional work. hence i don't want an editing beast. I intend to edit short film files - raw & prores files from blackmagic cinema camera and grade them. All i want is a capable system  that can make the editing work smoother. I can compromise on rendering time. I can spend extra for a good 24" or 27" 2k or 4k monitor with good rgb colour coverage.
Basically, the build is for a hobby. I don't to want to spend a fortune for a system that will be an overkill for my usage.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 28, 2017)

6 Months is a long time to consider for a suggestion. Prices keep changing and newer hardware gets launched. Fixate on a time-frame and then it'll be easier to assemble a config.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 28, 2017)

> Ans: 1.00.00


I think the above budget is a typo.4k monitor(unless a good one is available at reasonable rates 6 months from now) is kind of overkill for a hobby build though.


----------



## gurujee (Sep 28, 2017)

Thanks for replies... guys... 

@SaiyanGoku I have decided to build  it next month around diwali. 

@whitestar_999 any better RGB coverage monitor of 24inch will be ok. budget of 1 lakh includes monitor. however i can spend extra for having a reasonable priced 4k monitor for being future proof.


----------



## vivek g delhi (Sep 29, 2017)

gurujee said:


> Thanks for replies... guys...
> 
> @SaiyanGoku I have decided to build  it next month around diwali.
> 
> @whitestar_999 any better RGB coverage monitor of 24inch will be ok. budget of 1 lakh includes monitor. however i can spend extra for having a reasonable priced 4k monitor for being future proof.


Hello. 
Am throwing in broad numbers for your consideration.

A 27inch 4K Factory Color Caliberated LG with 99%RGB coverage costs approx 39k itself. I bought one a month back.

To drive the display at 4k 60hz, the inbuilt graphics on Intel chips is incapable, it drives at 24p that makes mouse movement all choppy. So you will need to invest in a graphics card. Also beneficial since Premiere benefits from CUDA acceleration in Nvidia Chips. 4k video work requires a catd  with 6GB VRAM. nVidia 1060 would cost 22k.

RAM is expensive in prices will rise further in coming months due to a global shortage. 16 GB is minimum for video work. 13-15k

PSU- decent one 750w approx should be 7-10k

Cabinet: for for mid tower with good ventilation. Corsair or NZXT approx 7-9 k

SSD: you may restrict to a SSD for now and not go thr NVME route. 256gb approx 7k

We are already crossing a lac and haven't included a CPU and motherboard and HDD yet!

So what I suggest is think how important is 4k right now for your work. If full HD is ok, you may shave off 20k in display and 20 k in graphics and still have an awesome system with good conponents in under a lac


Later on you may wish to look into a pro grade graphics since video editing functions are specifically benefitted by them. And add a second 4k monitor. When doing video work, you can never have enough of screen estate.

Some guidance here as well

Recommended System: Recommended Systems for Adobe Premiere Pro


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek g delhi (Sep 29, 2017)

Just noticed you want a ryzen system. With Ryzen a graphics card becomes mandatory. The multi threaded nature if ryzen appeals to me as well but coffee lake is less than a week away and the i5 chip will offer 6 cores without hyperthreading and has intefrated graphics. Am waiting for that myself but am also wary that it still wont drive my display at 60p


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## gurujee (Sep 29, 2017)

please forgive my noobness. I won't edit 4k footages but 1080 raw/prores footages. I want 4k display for a neat workspace. I acknowledge 4k @ 60hz requires graphics card to drive which tops the budget unnecessarily. Can you suggest a config under 1 lakh with HD monitor which can be upgraded in future for 4k work.

I had decided my 1 lakh+ budget looking at this suggested config in the forum
*
*


*

AMD RYZEN R7 1700X 3.4 GHz 30,900

Cooler Master Hyper 212X 2,800

Asus Prime B350-Plus 8,500

G.skill Ripjaws V 16GB DDR4 2400MHz 9,500

Sapphire RX470 4GB Nitro+ 17,000

Samsung 750 EVO 120GB 4,000

Seasonic M12II 620w EVO 7,000

Corsair SPEC APLHA 4,000

WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD 3,500

LG 22MP68VQ-P 22” LED IPS 8,800

Logitech Wireless Combo MK220 1,700

Mouseincluded in combo 0.00

Total

97,700
*
Can I replace R7 1700x with 1700 since I won't overclock (saving 6k + 3k for cooler); Sapphire RX470 with nVidia 1060 (adding 5k); and LG 22MP68VQ-P 22” with Lg 27inch 4k (+30k) with the above config?

May I know your current config with the 4k monitor? Thanks a ton for the enlightening reply.



vivek g delhi said:


> Hello.
> Am throwing in broad numbers for your consideration.
> 
> A 27inch 4K Factory Color Caliberated LG with 99%RGB coverage costs approx 39k itself. I bought one a month back.
> ...


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 29, 2017)

gurujee said:


> please forgive my noobness. I won't edit 4k footages but 1080 raw/prores footages. I want 4k display for a neat workspace. I acknowledge 4k @ 60hz requires graphics card to drive which tops the budget unnecessarily. Can you suggest a config under 1 lakh with HD monitor which can be upgraded in future for 4k work.
> 
> I had decided my 1 lakh+ budget looking at this suggested config in the forum
> *
> ...


Could you tell me from you are getting these price quotes?
 Especially Memory, Case and Monitor.


----------



## gurujee (Sep 29, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> Could you tell me from you are getting these price quotes?
> Especially Memory, Case and Monitor.


monitor is from amazon.in
rests are mentioned here


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 29, 2017)

gurujee said:


> monitor is from amazon.in
> rests are mentioned here


Seems like prices are outdated. I thought some local vendors from Bhubaneswar are selling with this price, that's why the query.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 29, 2017)

gurujee said:


> monitor is from amazon.in
> rests are mentioned here


You won't find Rx 470 in the market for that price. Plus for your work, even a 1030 would work just fine.


----------



## vivek g delhi (Sep 29, 2017)

You can go the way of in process of being released 8th Gen intels and save on graphics card costs as well since integrated one can easily drive FHD display. I am eyeing i5 /i7 myself. Its going to be costlier than 7th gen but have 6 cores and more cache.

I suggest that you get 3000Mhz RAM as Ryzen scales with memory speed with 3000 being the inflection point.

I am also building mine and have started a thread for the same. Currently i have a 4K LG, A Jobsbo RM3, TVSE Gold Bharat mechanical and Logitech 602 mouse and a 250 GB Samsubg EvO 750 SSD.  The monitor is connected to my i7-5700HQ 16 GB HP laptop. That made me also realize the travails of 4k with integrated graphics. Just like you, i am building my system for Photoshop work primarily and some 4K video footage, Timelapses etc from my D500 and also to act as a Plex Server for my TV. 
I have budegted
30 k for CPU+ MB
10 k for PSU
15k for RAM
7k for Graphics 
5k for UPS
Will add HDD later. Currently will make do with an external 5 TB.


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek g delhi (Sep 29, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You won't find Rx 470 in the market for that price. Plus for your work, even a 1030 would work just fine.


I agree. You need graphics card just for 4k 60Hz display and not for gaming or rendering. 
Save that money and invest on RAM and SSD. SSD performance scales well with capacity in 120- 500 GB range. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 29, 2017)

> Currently will make do with an external 5 TB.


@vivek g delhi I hope that is not a seagate 5TB backup plus portable(without a power adapter) because I wouldn't recommend it for prolonged usages like the one you are aiming for.


----------



## vivek g delhi (Sep 29, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> @vivek g delhi I hope that is not a seagate 5TB backup plus portable(without a power adapter) because I wouldn't recommend it for prolonged usages like the one you are aiming for.


Hi. Thanks for the flag. Fortunately Its a seagate with a power adapter Expansion plus. Will be switched on based on need only. All data coexists on office desktops 4TB internal. Workig data will reside on SSD. Will add two HGST/ WD Red Internal 6TB at a later date to the cabinet for streaming purposes which is a secondary use. Currently already a streaming machine exists in my home LAN. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 29, 2017)

In my experience it is better to run anything over 2TB(whether external or internal hdd) in a cool AC room(or at least a well cooled room) as far as possible.An external hdd with power adapter is just a 3.5" internal hdd running in a closed enclosure with not much ventilation & that's why I don't like them.Portable hdd without power adapter are 2.5" internal hdd in closed enclosures but they generate less heat than 3.5" internal hdd but these 5TB 2.5" hdd actually generate almost as much heat as a 3.5" hdd.


----------



## vivek g delhi (Sep 29, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> In my experience it is better to run anything over 2TB(whether external or internal hdd) in a cool AC room(or at least a well cooled room) as far as possible.An external hdd with power adapter is just a 3.5" internal hdd running in a closed enclosure with not much ventilation & that's why I don't like them.Portable hdd without power adapter are 2.5" internal hdd in closed enclosures but they generate less heat than 3.5" internal hdd but these 5TB 2.5" hdd actually generate almost as much heat as a 3.5" hdd.


Thanks for the insight. My cabinet has a bottom mounted fan that will push air directly on to the mounted 3.5 inch HDD so that should help with temperatures some. External HDD gets switched on for like 35-40 mins in a day. Office desktop is always in AC environs so should be OK i guess.  Best to have backups which I religiously do. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 29, 2017)

Yes,backups are the most important thing.Online backup is also a good option if you have the money & a good UL net connection(preferably 25mbps+).MS One Drive is giving 5TB/year(1TB/account,5 accounts,15gb max file size) for around 4600 while Amazon Cloud is ~4000 for 1TB/year & google drive is 6500 for 1TB/year.


----------



## vivek g delhi (Sep 30, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Yes,backups are the most important thing.Online backup is also a good option if you have the money & a good UL net connection(preferably 25mbps+).MS One Drive is giving 5TB/year(1TB/account,5 accounts,15gb max file size) for around 4600 while Amazon Cloud is ~4000 for 1TB/year & google drive is 6500 for 1TB/year.


I have an Academic Onedrive account. 4k for 4 yrs witj 1 TB storage. My primary cloud backup  

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek g delhi (Sep 30, 2017)

gurujee said:


> monitor is from amazon.in
> rests are mentioned here


Hi. 
I did some research and realized that motherboards which have DisplayPort 1.2 can drive a 4K monitor at 60Hz. If only Ryzen had integrated graphics....

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## gurujee (Sep 30, 2017)

thank you for the info. I agree with you i should wait for the new i5 to be released in order to make a wise decision as whether to go with ryzen or i5.



vivek g delhi said:


> Hi.
> I did some research and realized that motherboards which have DisplayPort 1.2 can drive a 4K monitor at 60Hz. If only Ryzen had integrated graphics....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek g delhi (Oct 9, 2017)

gurujee said:


> thank you for the info. I agree with you i should wait for the new i5 to be released in order to make a wise decision as whether to go with ryzen or i5.


Coffee Lake is out and do they look Yummy! But pricing is an issue. The i5-8400 is the sweet spot at similar pricing as ryzen 1600 and having 6 cores. It is faster than ryzen 1600X in majority video and photo tasks. Downside is availability of the processor right now is limited and motherboards are 15k

Intel Core i7 8700K / i5 8600K / i5 8400 'Coffee Lake' review: affordable six cores!

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## gurujee (Oct 9, 2017)

oh thanks so much for the valuable info.  I am kind of at non-techie side and confused. Will i5 8400 be better than a ryzen 1700 with the same budget. Or is it wise to wait for the i5 availability and price drop?


vivek g delhi said:


> Coffee Lake is out and do they look Yummy! But pricing is an issue. The i5-8400 is the sweet spot at similar pricing as ryzen 1600 and having 6 cores. It is faster than ryzen 1600X in majority video and photo tasks. Downside is availability of the processor right now is limited and motherboards are 15k
> 
> Intel Core i7 8700K / i5 8600K / i5 8400 'Coffee Lake' review: affordable six cores!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## sohan_92 (Oct 9, 2017)

gurujee said:


> oh thanks so much for the valuable info.  I am kind of at non-techie side and confused. Will i5 8400 be better than a ryzen 1700 with the same budget. Or is it wise to wait for the i5 availability and price drop?


If you can wait till next year Feb-March, then you can get some budget coffeelake supported motherboards. But in mean time , AMD will release new competitive processor. So choice is yours.


----------



## vivek g delhi (Oct 9, 2017)

gurujee said:


> oh thanks so much for the valuable info.  I am kind of at non-techie side and confused. Will i5 8400 be better than a ryzen 1700 with the same budget. Or is it wise to wait for the i5 availability and price drop?


Intel i5 8400 is around 15 k and a good motherboard is 15k. Total 30 k. Ryzen 1700 itself is 25 k . Add mobo and graphics and you cross 35k easy. So intel is better choice. Its faster than 1700 in most photo and video operations and has lower power consumption when idling. Just remember to choose a board and monitor with Display Port connection

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek g delhi (Oct 9, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> If you can wait till next year Feb-March, then you can get some budget coffeelake supported motherboards. But in mean time , AMD will release new competitive processor. So choice is yours.


Ryzen 2 is expected in Feb  2018. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## sohan_92 (Oct 9, 2017)

vivek g delhi said:


> Intel i5 8400 is around 15 k and a good motherboard is 15k. Total 30 k. Ryzen 1700 itself is 25 k . Add mobo and graphics and you cross 35k easy. So intel is better choice. Its faster than 1700 in most photo and video operations and has lower power consumption when idling. Just remember to choose a board and monitor with Display Port connection
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


I don't know why you are comparing i5 coffeelake with ryzen 7 1700 while ryzen 7 has better core and threads.


----------



## vivek g delhi (Oct 10, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> I don't know why you are comparing i5 coffeelake with ryzen 7 1700 while ryzen 7 has better core and threads.


Ryzen only has more cores but nit necessarily better. Intel still has IPC and clock speed advantage, in built GPU and lower power consumption. For the kind of work that OP wants to do, Kaby lake was worse than Ryzens but Coffee Lake is better. Do not just look at Cinebench scores which everyone is reporting but also check out reviews who have compared real world application of effects and fliters in Photoshop and Premiere on Coffee Lake vs Ryzen. I provided a link in my previous post as well. The PugetSystems page i linked earlier also had same conclusion when they compared KabyLake with Ryzen. Coffee Lake is better than Kaby Lake in terms of core count and core performance.
I am in similar boat as OP as i have reasoned on the other thread about my build and have kept a keen eye on this situation. I was taking the pluge on Ryzen 1600 while now I am for Coffee Lake. Its really simple. I am not biased. I simply want a processor giving more bang for buck. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek g delhi (Oct 10, 2017)

vivek g delhi said:


> Ryzen only has more cores but nit necessarily better. Intel still has IPC and clock speed advantage, in built GPU and lower power consumption. For the kind of work that OP wants to do, Kaby lake was worse than Ryzens but Coffee Lake is better. Do not just look at Cinebench scores which everyone is reporting but also check out reviews who have compared real world application of effects and fliters in Photoshop and Premiere on Coffee Lake vs Ryzen. I provided a link in my previous post as well. The PugetSystems page i linked earlier also had same conclusion when they compared KabyLake with Ryzen. Coffee Lake is better than Kaby Lake in terms of core count and core performance.
> I am in similar boat as OP as i have reasoned on the other thread about my build and have kept a keen eye on this situation. I was taking the pluge on Ryzen 1600 while now I am for Coffee Lake. Its really simple. I am not biased. I simply want a processor giving more bang for buck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Also lets get another pricing comparison

Intel i7-8700= 25k,   range z370  Motherboard=14k Total =39 K

Ryzen 1700 = 24k, Mid Range B350 Motherboard = 8 K,  Low end 1030 card to drive 4K display = 6.5 k,Total = 38.5 K


Also check PugetSystems comparisons on link below

Premiere Pro CC 2017.1.2 CPU Performance: Core i7 8700K, i5 8600K, i3 8350K

These are K series intels and X series Ryzens but they tell you relative performance figures. 



vivek g delhi said:


> Ryzen only has more cores but nit necessarily better. Intel still has IPC and clock speed advantage, in built GPU and lower power consumption. For the kind of work that OP wants to do, Kaby lake was worse than Ryzens but Coffee Lake is better. Do not just look at Cinebench scores which everyone is reporting but also check out reviews who have compared real world application of effects and fliters in Photoshop and Premiere on Coffee Lake vs Ryzen. I provided a link in my previous post as well. The PugetSystems page i linked earlier also had same conclusion when they compared KabyLake with Ryzen. Coffee Lake is better than Kaby Lake in terms of core count and core performance.
> I am in similar boat as OP as i have reasoned on the other thread about my build and have kept a keen eye on this situation. I was taking the pluge on Ryzen 1600 while now I am for Coffee Lake. Its really simple. I am not biased. I simply want a processor giving more bang for buck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## sohan_92 (Oct 10, 2017)

@vivek g delhi , again you are not considering all the factors. The link you provided has 1080Ti base configuration and so as all the performance statistics. Are you suggesting OP to build a system without GPU? I can understand more you pay more performance you will get. Considering OP's budget, do you think it is feasible to get i7 8th gen+ mobo+ decent GPU ?


----------



## vivek g delhi (Oct 10, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> @vivek g delhi , again you are not considering all the factors. The link you provided has 1080Ti base configuration and so as all the performance statistics. Are you suggesting OP to build a system without GPU? I can understand more you pay more performance you will get. Considering OP's budget, do you think it is feasible to get i7 8th gen+ mobo+ decent GPU ?


I am suggesting configuration without GPU. GPUs do not help with Photoshop and are of minimal help in Premiere. For DaVinci Resolve, RED has a few dedicated cards that cost a bomb. The Only useful GPUs for premiere are the high end professional ones. 
If gaming is not needed, why put in extra money where it's not required and then factor in extra heat generation and higher power bills.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## sohan_92 (Oct 10, 2017)

vivek g delhi said:


> GPUs do not help with Photoshop and are of minimal help in Premiere.



This. I have no words.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 10, 2017)

Stock i5-8600k bests i7-7700k OC'd to 5 GHz as evident from this:


Spoiler










OP's requirements aren't that high. I don't remember if R5 1600 beats 7700k and if yes, by what margin.

Frankly, if intel allows their B350(?) mobos to support OC'ing, that'd be probably the best VFM combination (even than R5 1600 + AMD B350). Until then, you have only Z370 mobos as an option.


----------



## vivek g delhi (Oct 10, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> This. I have no words.


Care to elaborate please. 
I speak from personal experience and some specific review on this issue. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## sohan_92 (Oct 10, 2017)

vivek g delhi said:


> Care to elaborate please.
> I speak from personal experience and some specific review on this issue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Please share, I need for personal research purpose. And also share the same for 4k resolution.


----------



## vivek g delhi (Oct 10, 2017)

A few suggested configs*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171010/2e8a5789eebcda22fa938cb19b144608.jpg

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek g delhi (Oct 10, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> Please share, I need for personal research purpose. And also share the same for 4k resolution.



Ok. I stand corrected.
 I have been using Photoshop on a i7-4770 with and without GT 1060. The only difference was in Liquefy and Sharoen tools. But apparently the recent versions do use CUDA a but more.
Premiere does benefits from CUDA but not much for minor HD video edits. CUDA acceleration is more useful for filters and effects. For 4K video editing, a minimum of 1060 with 6GB ram is recommended. 

Photoshop CC 2017 NVIDIA GeForce GPU Performance

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## sohan_92 (Oct 10, 2017)

vivek g delhi said:


> Ok. I stand corrected.
> I have been using Photoshop on a i7-4770 with and without GT 1060. The only difference was in Liquefy and Sharoen tools. But apparently the recent versions do use CUDA a but more.
> Premiere does benefits from CUDA but not much for minor HD video edits. CUDA acceleration is more useful for filters and effects. For 4K video editing, a minimum of 1060 with 6GB ram is recommended.
> 
> ...



Thanks.

The 2nd point what I wanted.


----------



## vivek g delhi (Oct 11, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The 2nd point what I wanted.


A perosnal opinion is that upgrading CPU is usually difficult but adding on components based on felt need is better. The OP does not want 4K video editing. As he mentioned its only small Full HD clips and color grading. 
He doees not want an editing beast.
 Screen estate is helpful. He does not want to overclock. 

So what i can suggest is:
Since i5-8400 offers 6 cores and better performance than last years i7, go in for config 2 and use the 10k saved for a 27 inch 4K monitor. Then add a video card based on felt need. 




Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## gurujee (Oct 11, 2017)

I really appreciate the help and guidance from the forum and thanks very much Vivek for the much needed config options.

How much more performance i can gain if i choose i7 8700 over i5 8400?

do you recommend a gfx card to the intel config for adding filters/ or working with lumetri presets & luts in premier ? if yes, which one?

I am being tempted for 2nd config as well as the total cost with the LG 4k monitor will be around 110000 which will allow me to add a gfx card if needed.


----------



## vivek g delhi (Oct 11, 2017)

gurujee said:


> I really appreciate the help and guidance from the forum and thanks very much Vivek for the much needed config options.
> 
> How much more performance i can gain if i choose i7 8700 over i5 8400?
> 
> ...


Sorry I cant help with this. Rule of thumb is the more the better.  Again some discussion about Lumetri is present in LIVE PLABACK section at:

Premiere Pro CC 2017.1.2 CPU Performance: Core i7 8700K, i5 8600K, i3 8350K

Check out the RAW results

Its written
The Core i5 8600K also did fairly and only fell behind a bit with 4K RED footage that included Lumetri Color Correction and cross dissolves. Even then, the fact that it can play that kind of project at half resolution without dropping any frames is pretty good.

I7-8700k is 31% better than  i7-7700k while i5-8600k is 8-17% better. So roughly 20% diff between the two. Will a GPU add 30% to i5? 


I cannot get any comparative info on whether i5 to i7 is better move than i5+GPU. 


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek g delhi (Oct 11, 2017)

vivek g delhi said:


> Sorry I cant help with this. Rule of thumb is the more the better.  Again some discussion about Lumetri is present in LIVE PLABACK section at:
> 
> Premiere Pro CC 2017.1.2 CPU Performance: Core i7 8700K, i5 8600K, i3 8350K
> 
> ...


Some more digging around Studio1productions website.

GPU will accelerate Lumetri , deinterlacing, blending, scaling, rendering previews, effects and acceleated playback.  You need minimum 640 CUDA cores (GTX 1050) 128bit 2GB card for FHD and 1000 CUDA cores 4GB/6GB better and a 256 bit card for 4K. GTX 1070 is 256 bit while 1060 is 192 bit but i guess you will need to take a call on pricing. People are really happy with 1060 as well. 
Attached are configs with 27inch 4k and 1050TI. Add 14000 to pricing for 1060 6GB. Also the official accelerated effects in the snapshot.*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171011/1463e2c835cf21f865b3a8cfbd7231e0.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171011/efd3cc45220b5184e469a1877f304239.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171011/88bbc33c578d84154c41fadbf2f91e1c.jpg

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 11, 2017)

vivek g delhi said:


> ~snip~


Offtopic
Please post screenshots instead of clicking pics 
Use snipping tool and upload them to imgur.


----------



## vivek g delhi (Oct 11, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Offtopic
> Please post screenshots instead of clicking pics
> Use snipping tool and upload them to imgur.


Sorry about that. Will do that in future. Posting via phone while excel open on dekstop.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## gurujee (Oct 13, 2017)

Should I go with *BenQ PD2700Q *instead of  LG 27UD68-P

Difference is Benq is 2k but gives true 10bit colour over LG's 10-bit (8-bit + A-FRC)

further, LG one is being marketed primarily as a gaming monitor unlike BenQ which is targeted primarily towards content creators. 
Am I wrong somewhere?


----------



## vivek g delhi (Oct 13, 2017)

gurujee said:


> Should I go with *BenQ PD2700Q *instead of  LG 27UD68-P
> 
> Difference is Benq is 2k but gives true 10bit colour over LG's 10-bit (8-bit + A-FRC)
> 
> ...


I have the LG and it's quite good. Irs git swivel and tilt. Its factory caliberated and the gaming chops are its support for AMDsync something tech. Otherwise being IPS, the input lag is not suitable for gaming and TN panels are better.
For 10 bit color, jusy check that most likely you need Quadro graphics. Thats nVidia s way of selling Pro cards to professionals. Did you get any comparative reviews?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## gurujee (Oct 13, 2017)

oh my bad... yes not aware of the quadro. 

some says 4k is good for 32+ screens. for 27 qhd is better. ?



vivek g delhi said:


> I have the LG and it's quite good. Irs git swivel and tilt. Its factory caliberated and the gaming chops are its support for AMDsync something tech. Otherwise being IPS, the input lag is not suitable for gaming and TN panels are better.
> For 10 bit color, jusy check that most likely you need Quadro graphics. Thats nVidia s way of selling Pro cards to professionals. Did you get any comparative reviews?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek g delhi (Oct 14, 2017)

gurujee said:


> oh my bad... yes not aware of the quadro.
> 
> some says 4k is good for 32+ screens. for 27 qhd is better. ?


Non sense. What's the harm in text appearing sharper. You always need to use scaling with 4k. I often connect my laotop to my 55incher 4k tv. Without scaling text is small even at 55 inches. The only issue is that many apps are nit DPI aware, Nikons ViewNX-i being one and they scale really badly. I am sure Premiere and other professional video editors of all apps would be DPI aware

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek g delhi (Oct 14, 2017)

gurujee said:


> oh my bad... yes not aware of the quadro.
> 
> some says 4k is good for 32+ screens. for 27 qhd is better. ?


QHD may be good enough but future is 4k. Already 8k cine cameras have hit the market. The new 850 is 46MP which is beyond 8k. 100 MP medium formats are out there. People are experimenting with multiple fused camers. You can never have enough resolution I say!

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## gurujee (Oct 14, 2017)

Thanks ... really cleared my mind. 4k all the way.



vivek g delhi said:


> QHD may be good enough but future is 4k. Already 8k cine cameras have hit the market. The new 850 is 46MP which is beyond 8k. 100 MP medium formats are out there. People are experimenting with multiple fused camers. You can never have enough resolution I say!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek g delhi (Nov 27, 2017)

gurujee said:


> Thanks ... really cleared my mind. 4k all the way.


Hi,  Any updates on your build?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------

